# Herbicide help



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm starting a new field that is going to need some serious amendments, and it has a pretty bad hedge bedstraw infestation and a lot of buckhorn plantain. I was reading a study on U of Maine Extension website about controlling bedstraw and application of Milestone at 4 oz/acre is effective.

However the article said to first control the weed's seed rain in the season before application and it will completely eliminate it. That can't happen because the seed rain has already occurred for this season, but with the amount of weed pressure in that field, I'd like to spray it this fall so it's cleaned up for next year. If I can control the seed rain from regular mowing next year, then another treatment the following season should smoke it out for good. 

Has anybody else had experience with controlling this, and would spraying this field now be effective at removal of the other weeds present for next year? Right now the field's weed infestation is so bad I don't want to bale it and it needs lime and fertilizer badly.

Second question is regarding 2,4 DB. Another field has an older stand of alfalfa in it but I'd like to keep it in if possible. This field has mostly buckhorn infestation and a lot of prairie fleabane, some yarrow, knapweed, virginia creeper, indian hemp, curly dock, and a localized infestation of horse nettle. This field has also been neglected that I am renovating. The 2,4DB label has a very short list of weeds it controls. 

Would 2,4-DB be helpful i this field or should I just plan on smoking the alfalfa and using something like Milestone in this one as well? Milestone is labeled to control most of the weeds present.


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

2,4-DB is not a strong herbicide even applying 2+ qts and acre. If the weeds are tall it will not work good at all and won't touch any horse nettle for you. Milestone will work but then you won't plant alfalfa back for some time and be restricted with any off site hay movement.


----------

